# Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???



## tuscha108 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal hören was für eine Fliegenrute+Rolle, Fliegenschnur, sinkend schwimmend,Vorfach? ihr am Forellensee nutzt

Ich möchte mir auch was neueres zulegen ob ihr vielleicht auch einen Tipp für mich habt hab jetzt nur soeine No name Rute aber das soll sich bald ändern:m .Ich fische hauptsächlich am Forellensee

Vielen Dank Tuscha108:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Petri! Kommt immer drauf an, ob da Maschschweine, oder nur normale Forellen rumschwimmen. Bei normalen Forellen reicht eine 5er Rute, bei Maschschweinvorkommen würde ich zu einer 8er greifen. Rolle und Schnur dann entsprechend. Als Schnurtyp eine WF schwimmend und ein paar Sinktips zum Einschlaufen. Die Greys GRX Ruten sollen ein ganz gutes Plv. haben. Als Rolle würde ich ne System2L empfehlen. Das sind die haltbarsten Rollen die es gibt Sie haben eine echte Scheibenbremse und brauchen fast keine Pflege. Wenn du was Schöneres oder Großkern suchst, kannst du zu einer Vosseler, RST oder Stenzel greifen.


----------



## Farina (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hallo,

ich fische am Forellenpuff ausschließlich mit der 5er Rute und WF-Schnur.

Achte auf ein langes Tippet, mindestens 3 m lang.

Versuche als Fliegenfischer auch auf dein Äußeres zu achten, d.h. keine Flecktarnhosen oder Pissbull-Shirts.

Grüße 
Farina


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



Farina schrieb:


> Versuche als Fliegenfischer auch auf dein Äußeres zu achten, d.h. keine Flecktarnhosen oder Pissbull-Shirts.



Aber bitte frisch geduscht und die Achselhaare rasiert... #q |uhoh: #d

Moin Tuscha,

ne 5er Rute und eine Floatingline reicht in der Regel aus. Ggf kannst Du mit Polyleadern noch ein büschen tiefer runter kommen, sofern es überhaupt nötig ist.
Und geh Fischen wie Du magst.


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



Farina schrieb:


> Versuche als Fliegenfischer auch auf dein Äußeres zu achten, d.h. keine Flecktarnhosen oder Pissbull-Shirts.


----------



## Lachsy (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



Farina schrieb:


> Versuche als Fliegenfischer auch auf dein Äußeres zu achten, d.h. keine Flecktarnhosen oder Pissbull-Shirts.
> 
> Grüße
> Farina



Stimme Truttafriend zu . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mfg Lachsy


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



> Als Rolle würde ich ne System2L empfehlen


 
Hallo,
die System 2 sind/waren zwar tolle Rollen, doch werden diese leider nicht hergestellt, da der Hersteller (BFR in England) nicht mehr existiert. Es sind also nur noch Restbestände auf dem Markt.
Das bedeutet aber auch für Fan´s die gute Gelegenheit dieses tollen Rollen noch sehr günstig zu bekommen.

Ansonsten würde ich eher zu einer der heute üblichen LA-Rollen raten.


----------



## tuscha108 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Was meint ihr womit muß ich rechnen wenn ich mir schon gutes Fliegenmaterial zulegen will???#6


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hallo tuscha108,
also für eine vernünftige Kombination (Rute, Rolle, Backing und Schnur) wirst du schon 200.- Euro und mehr ausgeben müßen.
Wobei ich an deiner Stelle bei der Rute und der Schnur nicht zu sparsam wäre. Hier entscheidet sich sehr viel.
Bei der Rolle kannst du hingegen etwas sparsamer sein, hier sind auch die günstigen Modelle i.d.R. absolut tauglich.


----------



## Stingray (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo tuscha108,
> also für eine vernünftige Kombination (Rute, Rolle, Backing und Schnur) wirst du schon 200.- Euro und mehr ausgeben müßen.
> Wobei ich an deiner Stelle bei der Rute und der Schnur nicht zu sparsam wäre. Hier entscheidet sich sehr viel.
> Bei der Rolle kannst du hingegen etwas sparsamer sein, hier sind auch die günstigen Modelle i.d.R. absolut tauglich.


 

Nur sieht es ein wenig komisch aus, wenn man sich z.B. an die neue Sage Z-AXIS  eine Shina Fly Axle rantüddelt :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hallo Thomas,
da hast du natürlich Recht. 
Ich habe die Frage allerdings nicht dahin gehend verstanden wieviel man für eine Ausrütung ausgeben kann, nach oben sind die Grenzen natürlich offen, sondern dahingehend wieviel man ausgeben muß/sollte um etwas vernünftiges zu bekommen.


----------



## Rausreißer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Tuscha, da Du aus Norderstedt kommst, komm unbedingt bei den Wurftagen in Langenhorn am next WE vorbei. :m 
Da kann man gut schnacken und kiebitzen.

Ansonsten kannst Du auch sehr gut eine 7/8 AFTMA Rute benutzen, wenn Du es z.B mal an der Küste versuchen willst oder zum Hechtstreamern.

Den Forellen ist es letztendlich egal.

Für feines Trockenfliegenfischen oder das Fischen mit kleinen Nymphen komme ich mit  4/5 Gerät besser klar.
Ich würde erst mal nach einer Rute gucken, dann Fliegenschnur, dann nach der Rolle. 
Ich habe meine Greys erst 2 Jahre gefischt und mir dann eine Loomis gekauft.
Schlimmer geht halt immer.|rolleyes 
Allein die Schnur liegt meist bei über 50-60 Teuros.

Schönen Arbeitstag Tag noch,

Gernot  #h


----------



## tuscha108 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

welche Fliegenrutenmarke(Loop,Greys......) bevorzugt ihr oder könnt ihr mir empfehlen|supergri


----------



## gofishing (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



> welche Fliegenrutenmarke(Loop,Greys......) bevorzugt ihr



Hier mal eine kleine Leseprobe.

Sag doch lieber wieviel Du bereit bist für Rute/Rolle/Schnur auszugeben.
Aber bitte mit Angabe der Schnurklasse.


TL
Ralph


----------



## tuscha108 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

ähhhjaaa nette Seite also so 250€ für alles#t


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> ähhhjaaa nette Seite also so 250€ für alles#t




Für das Geld bekommst Du z.B. das Set von Loop.
Blacklinerute, eine CLW als Rolle, Schnur habe ich schon wieder vergessen#t .

Kannste bei Hoerning in HH ansehen.#6 



PS. Ich würde Dir zu ein 7/8 Rute raten.
Damit steht Dir auch das Küstenfischen offen.
Zander Rapfen und Hecht in der Elbe sind auch nicht schlecht. Also eine vielseitige Rutenklasse.:m 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Na nun, unabhängig von anderen Meinungen würde ich Dir nahe legen,
mal die Vision Reihe zu prüfen:

http://www.visionflyfishing.com/gtfour_sw.html

Genauer: Die GT four sw. 4-teilig.

Und natürlich die Serie von Guideline:
http://www.guidelineflyfish.com/AF-2006/guideline/guideline-stang-1.html#lpxe

Insbesondere die LPxe Serie. 3-teilig


Sehr spezielle Ruten bekommst Du bei Loomis:
http://products.gloomis.com/


Du kannst aber auch mal bei Sage „Googeln“.
Sage hat sich von der XP Reihe getrennt. Da kannst Du noch ein Schnäppchen machen.
Ich frage mich nur, warum ausgerechnet die XP? Wahrscheinlich ist Sage etwas zu schnell gewachsen und hat das Karstadt-Syndrom?  


Egal, irgendwas ist doch immer.


Nun ich denke es geht hier nicht um Markenpolitik, sondern um einen guten Anfang.

Mein bester Tipp ist hierzu einfach:
Rumkommen, der Rest läuft von selbst.


Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

@ Gernot

Die LPXe gibt es in 2- oder 4-Teilig. Die Lpxe *RS* ist 3-Teilig. Kann ich Dir genau sagen, denn meine LPXe 6er in 4-Teilig hängt jetzt an der Wand und wird beleuchtet. Mauri hat sie in der Hand gehabt |stolz: :k  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## gofishing (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Schöne Tips.|wavey:  



tuscha108 schrieb:


> ... also so 250€ für alles#t



Hat er doch geschrieben.#c 


Teurer geht natürlich immer.|kopfkrat 


TL

Ralph


----------



## tuscha108 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Und welche Angelläden könnt ihr empfehlen im raum HH:m wo man sich die Ruten mal anschauen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ganzen Antworten:q


----------



## gofishing (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hier

Hier

Hier

Wenn Du eine Vision GTFOUR werfen willst, dann kannste meine mal probewedeln.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Verrate uns doch mal was Du jetzt für eine Rute/Rolle hast.;+ 

Für Forellenseen muß es kein high End Gerät sein.


TL

Ralph


----------



## tuscha108 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Momentan Fische ich eine Cap starline Fly 2,55Aftma 5-6 mit einer WF6. Rolle shinaFly Axle 200 ist wohl alles eher unbekannt hab das vor 3 jahren bei Moritz Angelsport gekauft und nun soll was gutes her.


----------



## torsten nms (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hi tuscha108,
in der von Dir "abgepeilten" Preisklasse auf jeden auch mal ein Auge Richtung TFO  Prof. ( gibt´s beim Brinkhoff !)
oder auch  Greys GRX  oder GRXi ( Fishingshop Hamburg: http://www.fishingshop-hamburg.de/product_info.php/info/p802_Greys-GRX-Trout---2-90m---7-8.html)
werfen, auf jeden Fall probewerfen !
ich würde mich für #7/8 in 9 oder 9,6 ft  entscheiden-->
ist für "uns" Norddeutsche ´ne prima Allroundklasse

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tuscha108 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Also diese Greys Serie sollte ich mir mal anschauen sieht ganz gut aus#6  Vielen Dank für den Tipp 

wo ist den der Laden?


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> Also diese Greys Serie sollte ich mir mal anschauen sieht ganz gut aus#6  Vielen Dank für den Tipp
> 
> wo ist den der Laden?



Torsten hat das gut beschrieben.
Das Gerät ist ok. 
Greys wechselt zurzeit ziemlich flink das Programm.
http://www.greysfishing.com/index.php?if=view&pc=163&pid=67

@ Tuscha, ich denke es geht beim Fliegenfischen nicht um einen Laden oder eine Marke. 
Ernsthaft, das ist wirklich sehr individuell

Die nächste Möglichkeit mal ein einige Ruten zu Werfen, könnte am Sonntag den 12.11 im Freibad Kiwittzmoor sein.
Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme dabei zu sein, packe ich auf jedenfall eine Greys mit ein.
Wenn Du Interesse hast, melde Dich per PN, oder schau einfach mal vorbei. 
Eintritt 2,-€ mit Flohmarkt. 

Gernot #h


----------



## tuscha108 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Leider kann ich am 12.11 nicht sonst wäre ich gerne dabei.

Ich will Samstag mal zu Moritz fahren und werde mich mal beraten lassen.


----------



## Rausreißer (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Na, dann mach das mal.
Besten Gruß,

Gernot #h


----------



## gofishing (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> Momentan Fische ich eine Cap starline Fly 2,55Aftma 5-6 mit einer WF6. Rolle shinaFly Axle 200 ist wohl alles eher unbekannt hab das vor 3 jahren bei Moritz Angelsport gekauft und nun soll was gutes her.




Sorry, die Rute kenne ich nun garnich.#c 
Kommst Du damit nun nicht klar oder warum suchst Du wat neues.

Zum "beraten lassen" würde ich aber nach Hamburg reinfahren.:m 
An den paar Kilometern mehr würde ich nicht sparen.|wavey: 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## torsten nms (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hi tuscha108,
wie Rausreißer schon sagt:::: sehr individuell !, einzig das selber werfen kann Dir die Möglichkeit geben die Fliegenrute zu beurteilen, zu unterschiedlich sind die Ruten und die Werfer/innen --->das muss einfach passen, dann ist der Name auf der Rute eh´zweitrangig  ( ne Sage oder T&T wirft auch nicht von allein....) und die Ruten die hier schon angesprochen wurden sind halt vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut , zumal Du dir da selber ja schon eine Grenze gesetzt hast.
zu Deiner Frage: guggsu hier  http://www.fishingshop-hamburg.de/shop_content.php?coID=4

Moritz ?? die haben tlw. Fenwick Fliegenrute--> ziemlich zügige kraftvolle Ruten ,die kannst Du dort sicher mal Probewerfen

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Havorred01 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am Forellensee was benutzt ihr???*

Hallo 

ich benutze eine Ron Thompson Monterra Fly 9,6' #5/6 mit einer Loop long distance #6 an einer Ron Thompson Rolle, name hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Ich bin damit zufrieden, und eine 3,8 kg Forelle hab ich damit auch bewältigt. Für Forellensee ausreichend, aber wenn di an die Küste ausweichen willst, wohl zu schwach. 
Mit einer Grey's grx liebäugel ich aber auch. dann aber in 6/7 zum Küstenfischen mit. Wobei ich da eigentlich meine Scierra HM2 habe. 
gruß 

Havorred


----------

